# ipad depuis MAJ = ecran gelé



## pilutu (16 Février 2015)

Bonjour

J'ai essayé de contacter l'assistance apple, mais comme dieu, on les appelle sans pouvoir être sur que le message sera reçu... Donc je me tourne vers vous.

Je vous explique mon cas, j'ai un ipad 3 retina sortant du refurb depuis 1 an. Il marche bien...ou plutot il marchait bien... jusqu'à la dernière MAJ de ios 8.1.3!
Oui, depuis ce moment, quand je fais le geste "fermer" (ndla : les doigts qui se ferment et ferme l'appli), ben la fermeture reste à moitié, ou petite, ou est fermé mais sans revenir à l'écran d'accueil automatiquement...
Je fais quoi du coup ? j'appuie sur le bouton général et hop écran d'accueil... 
Parfait vous allez me dire? Surtout que je clique sur une appli et elle s'ouvre normalement...
Sauf que ANORMALEMENT l'intérieur de l'appli ne réponds plus... TOUT est bloqué. l'écran ne réponds plus...
je peux juste ferme l'appli et revenir sur l'accueil par le geste fermer ou par le bouton (et encore, une fois j'ai du tout réinitialiser).
Mon seul espoir: l’éteindre et le redémarrer...
Je sais ce que vous allez me dire : réinstalle tout depuis ta sauvegarde... sauf que j'avais déjà tout synchronisé....

DONC :
1/ si vous avez ou eu le même prob que moi, merci de me le dire
2..et si vous avez trouvé la solution...ben me la dire aussi....

Merci


----------



## ArseniK (17 Février 2015)

salut,
tu l'éteins souvent? la mémoire est pleine? t'a essayé un reboot manuel?


----------



## pilutu (18 Février 2015)

slt
Je l'éteins jamais, je le ferme via le cover
Non il reste 9 go
un reboot manuel??????? c'est à dire?


----------



## ArseniK (18 Février 2015)

déjà éteins le de temps en temps ça nettoie et ça corrige pleins de bugs,
reboot manuel ou "hard reboot" ça réinitialise l'Ipad sans rien supprimer.
tu appuis sur la touche de verrouillage en haut (celle qui sert a éteindre l'Ipad) et la touche centrale en même temps.
tu reste appuyé sur les deux jusqu'à ce que l'Ipad s'éteigne et se rallume, tu enlève tes doigts quand tu voit la pomme.

test et reviens dire après si tu a toujours ces soucis


----------



## ptite63 (22 Février 2015)

Bonjour , 
je cherche un peu d'aide j'ai un peu le même souci , page bloquée sur la pomme  , ensuite un écran noir puis rouge puis je reviens à la pomme .
ça donne l'impression de vouloir se lancer mais rien.  L' ipad à seulement 2 semaines alors pas eu le temps de télécharger trop de choses dessus qui aurait pu le faire bugger. j'ai tenté le hard reboot , la mise à jour et même la réinitialisation via Itunes mais rien ...auriez vous une piste pour m'aider ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ArseniK (23 Février 2015)

salut !
au vu de ce que tu racontes pour le coup,
je te conseil carrément de voir le coup directement avec Apple :S (le coup de l'écran rouge et tout me fait un peut peur...) mais ce n'est que mon avis ^^


----------



## ptite63 (23 Février 2015)

salut !
merci c'est bien ce que je pensais ...j 'arrive même plus à me connecter à Itunes...


----------



## ArseniK (24 Février 2015)

alors regarde dans une autre conversation liée aux Ipad ou smartphones, notre amis Locke a donné une réponse très intéressante sur un "mode sans échec" d'apres ce que j'ai lu, ça a de bon résultats.


----------



## lineakd (24 Février 2015)

@ptite63, soit la bienvenue!
Voyons avec ceci.


----------



## ArseniK (24 Février 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @ptite63, soit la bienvenue!
> Voyons avec ceci.



voilà c'est ça dont je voulais parler


----------



## ptite63 (24 Février 2015)

Merci beaucoup... c est très sympa... Je vais essayé ça ce soir je vous tiens au jus.
En tout cas encore merci c est très sympa ;-) et si ça fonctionne pas mercredi je vais chez Apple...


----------



## ptite63 (7 Mars 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> voilà c'est ça dont je voulais parler



Bon ben verdict , à priori un problème de carte mère , mais le gars de chez Apple a pas vraiment pu expliquer ce qu'il s'est passé .
Donc un nouvel Ipad pour bibi.
je vous remercie pour votre aide !


----------



## ArseniK (7 Mars 2015)

Bon ba nickel au moins tu repart avec une machine toute neuve


----------

